# Callie, rest in peace baby



## GSDcalab (Aug 11, 2012)

This past Wednesday at 5 pm, Callie took her last breath, in our arms on the kitchen floor. She was almost 12 years old. I miss her deeply. She was my baby and I love her more than anything. One year ago, our girl had a 12.5 lb tumor removed that was attached to her spleen. We were able to enjoy her for one more year after that surgery (splenectomy). She was our miracle dog and we have our very special vet to thank for saving Callie's life back then. However, this time, there was nothing anyone could do. It all happened so fast. A tumor had grown above her eye on her forehead and it was cancerous. Very aggressive. From the initial diagnosis, she lived one week. She went relatively quickly so I only hope and pray that my girl didn't know what was going on. I am very thankful that I was with her telling her how much I love her and how she is the best dog ever. Her quality of life was very good all the way up until a couple of hours before she left us. Is there anyone else that their GSD had a tumor above their eye? I am trying to understand how this happened to Callie.
And I am so deeply sad and emotional. Thanks for all the support and stories on this forum.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

So sorry for your loss but I'm glad you could be with her at the end. Everyone should be so blessed to leave this world in the arms of family.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss, lovely that you were with her when she passed.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss  Rip Callie


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

What a blessing for her to be at home with you when she passed..I am so sorry to hear of your loss..


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss... I hope my own dogs will pass at home, with me and my husband... it's the best way for them to pass, in my opinion. Keep that thought in your heart.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

RIP Callie, you were obviously loved very much


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

My sincere condolences on the loss of your Callie. Cancer takes so many of our beautiful dogs to soon.We just lost our 12 year old two weeks ago. I hope Daisy and Callie are playing together . Callie was blessed to have you and you her. Run free prety girl run free.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

So sorry about your loss. It was a blessing that you were able to be with her to the end. I am sure she felt your love and presence.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.

:rip: Callie


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a gift that you were able to tell her how much you loved her, and were able to be with her at the end.
Sheilah


----------



## GSDcalab (Aug 11, 2012)

I just want to say thank you for all the sweet replies on this forum. I am new to this forum and found what I was looking for - - - comforting words. Thank you for taking time out of your day. We all love our 4 legged friends more than anything. 

Be strong Cal. Mom loves you so much.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

:hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## mrsbuggs (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry for you loss, i feel for you deeply


----------



## GSDcalab (Aug 11, 2012)

*I miss you Cal*

It's been 26 days since I lost my best friend. It has been very hard. I constantly say out loud to my husband that I cannot believe she is gone. She was such a big part of our life. I just miss everything about her. Everything. I especially miss the butterfly kisses she gave me each and every morning. I miss seeing her lay by her treat drawer just waiting to see if I was going to give in and give her another treat. Her collar still smells like skunk (I know, gross) but she had her first encounter with a skunk, after 11.5 years, just a couple of weeks before she passed. She wore a red bandana almost every day and I still smell her scent on it. I love her so much and I miss her deeply. :angel:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I understand. Its still difficult to imagine our Daisy isnt here.I truly hope she and Callie are playing and eating treats and living in a dogs paradise.It gets better but it comes in waves. Yesterday I was putting stuff away from camping and there were her beds. I was looking for a bandana for the dog's uncle Jon and found all of her banadanas.Its still difficult. I gave him one of her's as a dew rag.Daisy and Callie play hard and keep watching


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

My girl is only about 1 yr but i have a 9 yr old newfie mix that is really slowing down. I dread the day I have to say good bye. Things do get easier as time goes by....and then the day comes where you can think about them and smile instead of cry.


----------



## GSDcalab (Aug 11, 2012)

*In loving memory of Callie, my baby*

It has been two months since you crossed over the bridge, Cal. I miss you so much and think about you every single day. You left us with so many memories and I will always thank you for being such a huge part of our lives. You taught me so many wonderful things and I strive to be a better person each and every day. I feel your presence throughout the house but only wish you could be here to hug, kiss and hold. You are missed so much, girl. 

Love, Mom


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I missed this before. 
Just wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss. Your love for her shines through in your posts. 



> Is there anyone else that their GSD had a tumor above their eye? I am trying to understand how this happened to Callie


I only saw this once when doing animal control, with a GSD mix who was terminal. It was my honor to help him across the bridge after his owner found him lying there virtually unresponsive (I'd been called to a "dog struck by car", but it was actually the tumor).

I'm so sorry you had to go through this, but am immensely glad you were able to be with her at the end.


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. RIP sweet girl


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

so sorry for your loss. we just miss them so much.


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. She was clearly a very lucky dog to have such a wonderful life.


----------



## Mandy Loeza (Sep 26, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Callie, RIP


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. R.I.P. Callie.


----------



## GSDcalab (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you so much, everyone, for such kinds words. I will always keep a very big spot in my heart for Callie. She meant the world to me. I miss her every day. I just want to hold her, pet her, give her kisses...tell her that her mom loves her so much. I miss the gentle butterfly kisses she would give me each and every day. I miss watching her fall asleep by the fireplace. I miss waking up to her each morning.. I miss playing ball with her..I miss watching her chase the squirrels in our backyard....I miss everything about her. She was perfect and so beautiful.

It is so comforting knowing that all of you understand and know the deep, very deep sad feeling I am experiencing. Thank you. 

I love you Callie and miss you so much.


----------

